#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 TOPTOP我要到上面！

## 有醬藍

當然這個意思不是說我要至頂文的意思~

我的臉皮沒那麼厚啦~

只是最近看文章時發現一點不便之處，就是看文章到一半時忽然想回到頂端，於是就往下拉到文章結束處，結果驚悚的事情就這樣發生了！

我找不到回到頂端的按鍵，他躲在最底部等著我的滑鼠去Kiss him！這充滿惡趣味的按鍵正意淫著我的滑鼠，傷不起阿~

希望能在每篇文章結束之處多設置個返回頂端按鍵，不然不是要多拉到上面就是最下面，那卡在中間的會很尷尬...。

大家都知道的不管何種生物都有惰性的，就算多了個滾輪給我們還是嫌麻煩，所以才會有此篇要求。

所以還是麻煩了~感謝~

----------


## 雪麒

完成，在每篇帖子&回复的右下角放了一個Top按鈕，點擊即可返回頂端。
感謝有醬藍的意見～⊙w⊙～

----------


## 有醬藍

感謝雪麒喔~！

希望我的常來這邊不會造成你的困擾~

但這樣真的方便多了><

----------

